# PC: Show Room 75 Gallon Setup



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Show room condition 75 gallon full setup. This whole setup is less than 3 months old. Looking for a price check

Everything is show room condition and the Setup includes:
75 gallon tank 48"x18" footprint
75 gallon Stingray Stand
Eheim Pro3e 
Heater
Glass Lid
Lights
Powerhead
Silica Sand substrate

Pics will have to wait till end of the week when I get my camera back from relatives lol. Everything has been used for less than 3 months, and still in perfect condition, so just google the tank, stand and filter and they will look the same as that  . The setup costed nearly $1000, Filter was over $500, tank+light+glass lids+ stand was over $400 and there is the heater, powerhead and substrate as well. How much is this whole setup worth?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

You'd be lucky to get $500 for it. There's been a 135 with a sump on PN for months with no sale.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Then again, 135 gallon doesn't appeal to as many people as the classic 75 gallon. 135 gallon intimidates a lot of people lol, I was definitely one of them. 6' is a big difference from 4', most people don't have the room for that either. I also doubt that this tank is in show room condition. Is it the one marked for $700? That's a good deal, if you can afford to maintain it...


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

You might get more if you sell things individually, but like Darkside mentioned, I think $500 might be pushing it. Not a lot of people are interested in whole setups. Everyone has their own "style" of keeping fish and you won't find many people interested in the package deal, unless it's really cheap and they will just take what they want and scrap the rest (or leave the rest for spare parts). Resale values in this hobby are generally very very low. If you're looking for most profit, I would definitely recommend selling everything individually.

Harry


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Then again, 135 gallon doesn't appeal to as many people as the classic 75 gallon. 135 gallon intimidates a lot of people lol, I was definitely one of them. 6' is a big difference from 4', most people don't have the room for that either. I also doubt that this tank is in show room condition and the sump is probably DIY as well.


The tank is in great condition, I've seen it myself when picking up some trophs. It has a decent set of PC lights and the filtration is built in over flows with an All-Glass Mega flow sump filtration Model 4 run with a 1800 gph Mag Drive pump with all the pluming.

Fish equipment depreciates pretty quickly. Personally, there is no way I'd pay more than $400 for the setup you're offering. When you buy at Big Als you end up paying for the ridiculous mark up. With all the other people selling their tanks out there you would be lucky to get $500 for your set up, as I just said.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Might actually hold onto my eheim pro3e and sell tank + stand. It's pretty much brand new, it's soooo new like I feel bad for selling it. But I can only have one tank so 90 gallon > 75 gallon lol


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Darkside said:


> The tank is in great condition, I've seen it myself when picking up some trophs. It has a decent set of PC lights and the filtration is built in over flows with an All-Glass Mega flow sump filtration Model 4 run with a 1800 gph Mag Drive pump with all the pluming.
> 
> Fish equipment depreciates pretty quickly. Personally, there is no way I'd pay more than $400 for the setup you're offering. When you buy at Big Als you end up paying for the ridiculous mark up. With all the other people selling their tanks out there you would be lucky to get $500 for your set up, as I just said.


Great condition maybe, but showroom? I doubt it, the tank is 8 years old. No way it is in show room condition, that's just not a possibility. The sump I must say is good but still, I saw some pics, it's not the most attractive setup. I might be getting those fish though.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Great condition maybe, but showroom? I doubt it, the tank is 8 years old. No way it is in show room condition, that's just not a possibility. The sump I must say is good but still, I saw some pics, it's not the most attractive setup. I might be getting those fish though.


I never said it was in showroom condition. lol It does have decent lights, with extra bulbs to boot. Regardless, its only selling for $700, I can't imagine a typical BA setup selling for anymore than $500 even with the Eheim. I bet you can get $300 for the setup if you sell it without the filter. 
How large is your 90 gallon, 4'? You may well just use the filter from the 75 on your 90, then you'll only have to contend with a mini-cycle. If its a 4' 90, its pretty much comparable to a 75, especially as far as trophs are concerned. That would make the tank about 2" higher than a 4' 75 gallon. You may as well keep the 75 gallon if its already up and running.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

They both have to be moved to my house, they are currently set up, just might have to mini-cycle when I refill the tank. Won't the cold water from the hose kill the bacteria? Or just slow down their reproduction rate? Since I don't have to fully cycle all over again, is it safe to add a few fish? Or should I still do the whole fishless cycle with ammonia and wait for spike and to reach 0 again?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd agree on selling it seperately. The points the other guys brought up are very much how this industry is around here.

$500 is pretty hard to get in one shot...separating the package you stand a pretty good chance in recouping most of the value.

You should remember the tank itself is worth very little value because it is so easy for someone to buy a brand new 75gal tank for $100 all in from BA on special. 

If you were to sell the tank and stand, I would think you can probably get $200 for it, especially since you say it's in showroom condition. $150 pretty easily. You may need to entice people by throwing in some of the extras, heater, lids, light, etc.

The pro3e is the only thing that's worth anything, I'd say $250-$300 approximately (don't know what model pro3e it is).

The rest of the items are no more than $50-$100 and can be used to sweeten the tank and stand combo. I don't know what the light is but I'm assuming a typical single or double T8 fixture.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Would this be fair? Stand, tank, lights, glass lids, heater, power head, emperor 400 for $300?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

It's a hard sell but not impossible after you take some pics of good it looks.

$250 would be more reasonable to be honest.


----------

